# Here we go again-LOL



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

New Old Bird Loft. A little past due but it is now started. It will be 8'x24' with 2 sections. Hope to set it up for widowhood so can try it in the future. Hope to have walls up soon.
Jack


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup, there you go again! I'm extremely envious right now Jack you don't even know....

Keep us posted like you did with the other build!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

This looks like the foundation for a very nice addition. I am looking forward to see what you have planned.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

keep it coming!!!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Loft*

Looks like a good start, at least where your at you have warmer tempertures to work with. I will be starting a new loft but it will be slow due to winter temps. I am hoping to have it finished by may, I do all the work myself and tend to get real lazy when the temps go below forty. >Kevin


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Looks like a good start, at least where your at you have warmer tempertures to work with. I will be starting a new loft but it will be slow due to winter temps. I am hoping to have it finished by may, I do all the work myself and tend to get real lazy when the temps go below forty. >Kevin


Same here! I have to build a new Fantail Loft, but money's been tight this year  so I'm way behind. The cold weather and snow doesn't help me either!

That's going to be a nice loft....I'm envious too


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Framed*

Got a little more done today but still have a ways to go. Hope to have birds in it in a couple of weeks.
Jack


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like you are making good progress. Charlie


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking good!!! just remember the framing takes the longest so you are well on your way to filling it up , keep up the great work and thanks for sharing the journey with us all


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Its Looking Great Jack, keep going buddy...


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*More*

Got the roof on and sided today. expanded metal in the floor and the wire on the front. This 1 man army is tired today-LOL-
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Now just how tired are u really? Pictures Please!!!!!!


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

my eyes are glued to this thread! Want more pictures!


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been asking around, and on one seems to want to help me but how do you setup the roof? 










How does the top stud stay in place? Do you nail it from an angle? use brackets? lmk! Pictures would help!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

HangsLoft said:


> I've been asking around, and on one seems to want to help me but how do you setup the roof?
> 
> How does the top stud stay in place? Do you nail it from an angle? use brackets? lmk! Pictures would help!



The roof joist are toe nailed onto the top plate. You could also use hurricane clips if you live in a region that has high winds. To toenail you start about 1" to 1 1/2" above and nail at a 45 deg angle down. Its best to stagger your nails 3 on each side of the board (6 nails on each end). You need to use 3 1/2" 16 penny nails. You can google roof framing or stick framing or watch videos on youtube. Hope this helps.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

jaxTech is right. 

But jaxTech, I thought 2 nails on each side was fine?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

RodSD said:


> jaxTech is right.
> 
> But jaxTech, I thought 2 nails on each side was fine?


I am a big guy and its no fun if one of those boards flip on you. I also like to build "heavy duty". For framing wall studs 3 nails is fine (2 on one side and 1 on the backside)..but for a roof joist your going to walk on I like making sure that board has zero wobble in it.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nails*

I have always gone 2 and 1 but sense this in mine I have just 1 on each side If it stops raining today i will get more pics and maybe more work done. I want to get some birds in it in the next couple of days.
Jack


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

One thing I noticed was when you buy the metal hurricane clips they always have at least 3 nail holes for the top and bottom to tie the roof down. In some counties they are required here in Florida. Then again your not building a house its a pigeon loft after all..but thats how I like to build.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*New Pics--------------*

Ok Here are where I am at now! Just been working on the Cocks side, The Hens will have to wait. Still have to build the widowhood boxes and traps.
View attachment 17717


View attachment 17718


View attachment 17719


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks very nice Jack


----------

